# Insurance



## Tattatara (Aug 14, 2018)

So I was involved in fender bender in July, 
I gave the other driver my insurance card license, she took photos and later filed a police report. The next day I contacted her and she said she is calling her own insurance company and will take it to her own bodyshop actually nothing happened to her car.

After 2 months I am receiving a letter from my insurance company asking for a lot of information.

I have no idea 

The main point is I never told my insurance company I was doing Uber 

They are telling me their investigation determined I was MAY BE doing rideshare and they will not cover me.

So they sent me several forms one of them is the form where they if I was doing rideshare blah blah blah 

I am just going to refuse to accept that I was doing Uber, and that's all

My question is does Uber provide information to third parties? I mean can my insurance company call Uber and find out?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Tattatara said:


> My question is does Uber provide information to third parties? I mean can my insurance company call Uber and find out?


Yes and yes.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry to break this to you Tattatara but if you had taken the time to read through posts on this forum ahead of time, you would now know that:

Your insurance WILL find out you do rideshare.
Your insurance probably found out from the other party's insurance company
Your insurance company will retroactively cancel your policy for violating the terms of the policy.
Uber will deactivate you for not having valid insurance.
Unless the other party is at fault, you will have to pay for the repairs to your vehicle out of your own pocket now.
Lying and/or providing false information to ANY insurance company is insurance fraud and may be prosecuted by the State Insurance Commissioner.


----------



## Tattatara (Aug 14, 2018)

I mean it was a fender bender barely an accident, I didn't even left a scratch but that cheap ass lady made a police report and opened claim, I was just afraid that she will claim bodily injury or something



You say it is an insurance Fraud how bad is that ?
Nothing happened to my car either 

In worst case scenario I will just pay from my pocket


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tattatara said:


> I mean it was a fender bender barely an accident, I didn't even left a scratch but that cheap ass lady made a police report and opened claim, I was just afraid that she will claim bodily injury or something


Let's see. Uber, most successful startup ever, worth nearly $70 billion. Yea, my neck and back are really starting to hurt. Of course she will claim bodily injury. Don't be surprised if you get a phone call wanting you to give a recorded verbal deposition over the phone.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Tattatara said:


> You say it is an insurance Fraud how bad is that ?


I believe insurance fraud is considered a felony. So a conviction of insurance fraud would be a fine and/or jail time and leave a black mark on your permanent record.


----------

